# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پرستاری دولتی یا حداقل ازاد در مدت باقی مانده ؟

## javanekonkori

دوستان با توجه به شرایط کشور و زمان باقی مونده به کنکور با روزی 6 ساعت خوندن میشه به این هدف رسید ؟ 
هدفم دولتی هست ولی اگه نشد به ازاد هم راضی ام .
بیشتر رو چه درس های زمان بزارم ؟

----------


## genzo

سلام 
اول از این که سطح درسیتون را بفرمایین 
دوم این که هدف نهایی تون چیه

----------


## javanekonkori

> سلام 
> اول از این که سطح درسیتون را بفرمایین 
> دوم این که هدف نهایی تون چیه


دروس عمومی متوسط و میانگین در حد 30 درصد هستم ولی تو تخصصی ها مخصوصا فیزیک و شیمی اصلا خوب نیستم و این خوب نبودنم بخار اینه که اصلا رو این دروس وقت نزاشتم و کار نکردم و حالا چند وقته کم کم شروع کردم  . . . هدف نهاییم هم پرستاری دولتی یکی از شهرهای مازندران هست و تهش ازاد مازندران

----------


## reza2018

سلام،بله میشه رسید.
نظام قدیم هستید یا جدید؟
سهمیه منطقه 2 هستی؟

----------


## taravat_e

به راحتی میشه ولی باید واقعا بخوایین :Yahoo (1):  اختصاصیا رو خوب بخونین فکرکنین یک بار بیشتر تا کنکور نمیخونینش جوری بخونین پنج ماه یادتون نره نه سرسری و ب این فکر ک بعدا دوره میکنم.بعدشم از عمومی هم دشت نکشید که فقط رو اختصاصی تایم بزارین انشاللع موفق میشین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## javanekonkori

> سلام،بله میشه رسید.
> نظام قدیم هستید یا جدید؟
> سهمیه منطقه 2 هستی؟


من به علت سربازی مدت زیادی از درس هم دور بودم . تقریبا سه سال
نظام قدیم هستم . بله منطقه دو هم هستم
واسه دولتی یا ازاد چه درصدهایی باید بزنم ؟

----------


## reza2018

> من به علت سربازی مدت زیادی از درس هم دور بودم . تقریبا سه سال
> نظام قدیم هستم . بله منطقه دو هم هستم
> واسه دولتی یا ازاد چه درصدهایی باید بزنم ؟


رتبه زیر 10000 نیاز داری...
اینکه چه درصد هایی نیاز هست سخت بشه گفت چون هرسال سطح سوالا و در نتیجه میانگین در صد ها متفاوت هست.
میانگین عمومی 65 و اختصاصی 55 رو در نظر بگیر.بالاتر هم اگر میتونی چه بهتر.بخصوص درس زیست که تاثیر زیادی داره.

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> رتبه زیر 10000 نیاز داری...
> اینکه چه درصد هایی نیاز هست سخت بشه گفت چون هرسال سطح سوالا و در نتیجه میانگین در صد ها متفاوت هست.
> میانگین عمومی 65 و اختصاصی 55 رو در نظر بگیر.بالاتر هم اگر میتونی چه بهتر.بخصوص درس زیست که تاثیر زیادی داره.


شما خیلی درصد ها رو سختگیرانه گرفتی!

----------


## reza2018

> شما خیلی درصد ها رو سختگیرانه گرفتی!


سخت گیرانه نیست،بر اساس کنکور 98 و منطقه 2 هست. این درصد ها رتبه بهتر از 10000 میده که جای ریسک نباشه..دیگه حداکثر باید میانگین عمومی 60 و اختصاصی 50 باشه.(بر اساس کارنامه هایی که بررسی کردم)

----------


## aretmis

> سخت گیرانه نیست،بر اساس کنکور 98 و منطقه 2 هست. این درصد ها رتبه بهتر از 10000 میده که جای ریسک نباشه..دیگه حداکثر باید میانگین عمومی 60 و اختصاصی 50 باشه.(بر اساس کارنامه هایی که بررسی کردم)


اگه اینو تو منطقه 2بزنه میشه زیر 5000 :Yahoo (21): 
دقیقا چه کارنامه ای بررسی کردین؟میشه بفرستین؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## reza2018

> اگه اینو تو منطقه 2بزنه میشه زیر 5000
> دقیقا چه کارنامه ای بررسی کردین؟میشه بفرستین؟


طبق تخمین رتبه قلمچی،درصد میانگین عمومی 60 و اختصاصی 50 در کنکور 97 رتبه بین 5500 تا 6500 میده...(میتونی امتحان کنی)
حالا چطور در 98 که سوالا آسون و در نتیجه میانگین درصد ها بالاتر بود،این درصد ها زیر 5000 میده؟ :Yahoo (21): 
البته گفتم چیز ثابتی نیست،ممکن سوالا مثل سال 94 سخت باشه و این درصد ها زیر 3000 هم بده.بستگی به سطح سوالا و میانگین داوطلب ها داره.

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> سخت گیرانه نیست،بر اساس کنکور 98 و منطقه 2 هست. این درصد ها رتبه بهتر از 10000 میده که جای ریسک نباشه..دیگه حداکثر باید میانگین عمومی 60 و اختصاصی 50 باشه.(بر اساس کارنامه هایی که بررسی کردم)


بر اساس کنکور ۹۸؟ درصدهای من تو ۹۸
زیست ۷۵ شیمی ۸۰ فیزیک ۴۳ ریاضی ۳۵
ادبیات ۶۶ دینی ۸۴ عربی ۵۷ زبان ۶۰
رتبه ۳۵۰۰ زیرگروه ۱ منطقه دو
شما با این اطلاعات غلطتت روحیه یک کنکوری رو خراب میکنی

----------


## javanekonkori

> رتبه زیر 10000 نیاز داری...
> اینکه چه درصد هایی نیاز هست سخت بشه گفت چون هرسال سطح سوالا و در نتیجه میانگین در صد ها متفاوت هست.
> میانگین عمومی 65 و اختصاصی 55 رو در نظر بگیر.بالاتر هم اگر میتونی چه بهتر.بخصوص درس زیست که تاثیر زیادی داره.


10 هزار واسه دولتی ؟؟
ازاد تا چه رتبه ای میگیره حتی دورترین نقطه کشور ؟؟

----------


## javanekonkori

> بر اساس کنکور ۹۸؟ درصدهای من تو ۹۸
> زیست ۷۵ شیمی ۸۰ فیزیک ۴۳ ریاضی ۳۵
> ادبیات ۶۶ دینی ۸۴ عربی ۵۷ زبان ۶۰
> رتبه ۳۵۰۰ زیرگروه ۱ منطقه دو
> شما با این اطلاعات غلطتت روحیه یک کنکوری رو خراب میکنی


این درصد های شما از میانگین 60 عمومی و 50 اختصاصی هم که بیشتره !! 
زیاد هم بالا و بد نگفت اون دوست عزیزمون که

----------


## reza2018

> بر اساس کنکور ۹۸؟ درصدهای من تو ۹۸
> زیست ۷۵ شیمی ۸۰ فیزیک ۴۳ ریاضی ۳۵
> ادبیات ۶۶ دینی ۸۴ عربی ۵۷ زبان ۶۰
> رتبه ۳۵۰۰ زیرگروه ۱ منطقه دو
> شما با این اطلاعات غلطتت روحیه یک کنکوری رو خراب میکنی


این درصد ها الان میانگین 50-60 هستن؟
زیست و شیمی که ضریبشون 12 و 9 هست رو75 و80 زدی که تاثیر زیادی روی رتبه داره.
در ضمن گفتم بهتر از 10000 که به عبارتی میشه 8-9 هزار.

----------


## taravat_e

> اگه اینو تو منطقه 2بزنه میشه زیر 5000
> دقیقا چه کارنامه ای بررسی کردین؟میشه بفرستین؟


 دوست من امسال با همین درصدا ده هزار شد

----------


## Reza.k

> دوستان با توجه به شرایط کشور و زمان باقی مونده به کنکور با روزی 6 ساعت خوندن میشه به این هدف رسید ؟ 
> هدفم دولتی هست ولی اگه نشد به ازاد هم راضی ام .
> بیشتر رو چه درس های زمان بزارم ؟


سلام..چرا نشه واقعا؟به این چیزا توجهی نکن بشین با قدرت بخون و اگر ان شاالله کم نیاری و سستی نکنی به چیزای بالاتری هم میرسی واقعا.. :Yahoo (3):

----------

